# Endometriosis and sec



## 1-2watch (May 9, 2017)

I have a wife who is loving, spends time with me, have a commonality together, I have a daughter 5 she's been there since she was 1 year old one week on one week off, and she's a wonderful mom to her. 

We are going on 5 years total together 2 and half years married. My wife has constant pains where she has 3 days automatically off from work per month, and had surgery to try and take away her pain and issue. But it's still present. I don't want to seem insensitive to my wife's pain and issue but is my sex life going to be basic and ah yes exactly that basic?? Meaning in your head wishing you could do anything and everything with this one person in the world.....The most beautiful lovely spouse but just seems like she doesn't want to open up you in that way?? 

So I've been critical in the sense of wanting the basics sex 2-3 x a week, lick the Pom Pom, have myself Sucked on, and different positions but seems like it just hasn't taken off. I think everyone has a check list of things they wish they had as #1 #2 and #3 but that isn't real because you love who you love. I'm 33 she's 30.

Some of the issues she's mentioned to me when I've asked her why not? She doesn't think I'm romantic, I'm def impatient, she has mentioned I don't validate her or take ownership of issues in the relationship. As of the last month we have been going out prob every Wednesday to have a drink at a bar looking in each other's eyes but she has even said our connection is busted or in her words not there. 

In my head I feel like I'm a incredible husband but then I'm a bum due to her failures. So the first issues for me is the physical sexual and the second issue is that at my job we used to have lunch everyday for 4 years pretty much everyday together. I got a new position and for the last 30 days we saw each other prob about 3 or 4 x as this was expected and talked about. So in her past I don't think my wife has ever cheated on me and I just don't think the time for her to do so has been there but I've felt in many cases she would flirt w other men. So I haven't ever seen anything sexual but just flirty w other people and within our 5 years prob once per year w some ex and even a co worker at one point. So I feel it's ultimate betrayal because one time on the random the iPad had messages coming on the phone and she straight lied to my face and made up another excuse got through that and as of the last week basically Friday she comes by my job for lunch. I'm excited she got off work early and this is prob about 3 on a Friday. We are talking didn't eat just good time and conversation. Well she's showing me a video on her phone about something and boom snap chat w one of her exs told her I didn't want her talking to popped up. Well I just said I'm out and it just messed up my day, messed up my Friday and messed up my Saturday. So said the following 
I'm sorry babe.... I know I should be talking to him at all and I guess I thought it was harmless bc is doesn't happen that often...prob less then a week...

I can't understand how you feel but again I'm sorry. So the next two days was a mess. Yea i said my fair share of hurtful words can't lie. We are ok now on Monday and she's said the same thing of I value us. I don't want to lost you. For some time months ago I was going through her phone because I felt I saw something or whatever but didn't see anything as I think I was looking for a way out. But couldn't ever find anything in Feb on one of her face book forums (sex) she was in the bathroom about to send a picture of her naked no face to someone and she lied to me until she left outside and confessed. I'm not violent I'm very calm person. But part of me I honestly don't trust my damn wife and also don't understand why she doesn't want me sexually. Except for her saying connection gone, even though we do everything together, I'm not romantic, or being romantic, and also feeling like because of the previous 3 years of this, bacasically not to much sexual stuff I've been mean and verbally abusive like basically just not believing she's gonna change. But things like this lying and on going bs I just don't know man. Someone please provide advice or additional questions so I can respond. Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Ok a cheating spouse has nothing to do with endometriosis.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

If my w was sending nude pictures I'd tap out. What more do you need? She's not into you I would guess. Either that or you two are way too immature to be married


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

I think there is much more to this than you posted


1. YOu wife did have health issues, how supportive were you, how demanding were you? Be honest
2. YOur wife has checked out and is definitely trying to find that connection elsewhere, 
3. Do not confront her at all, go into stealth mode, keep things normal but spy on her, via her online accounts, VAR in her car etc. See what that turns up, (something is telling you things are not right)
4. Nude pics to OM is to my mind cheating already (I don't know what others think), texting other men, etc also crossing boundaries
5. However, I think you need more evidence before you go scorched earth
6 In the meantime work on yourself, think about what you did or did not bring to the marriage, you mentioned verbal and emotional abuse, was that you? If so, you may have already done too much damage, that is difficult to come back from and may need MC
YOu could get IC if this is a problem for you.

Do not confront anymore till you have the smoking gun, be patient.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Yep, time to go into detective mode. Some guys would kill to be in your shoes, find a smoking gun and have a legit reason to divorce and find someone new that desires them and wants to **** them 24/7/365. 

I'd be putting VARs in her car and get some spy software on her phone. Also check her call and text history. Sounds like she's smart and using Snapchat, Kik, and WhatsApp to name a few.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Yep, time to go into detective mode. Some guys would kill to be in your shoes, find a smoking gun and have a legit reason to divorce and find someone new that desires them and wants to **** them 24/7/365

Until you marry them.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

You have been tipped off. Your W has checked out. Time to collect enough undeniable evidence of impending or on going affair. Time to start formulating an exit. Start by separating finances. Investigate a good lawyer.

BTW, my W has endometriosis. She does not send headless nude pics to OM on snap chat. 

Your are not having sex with your W because she is checked out or already in an affair.


----------

